

Ask HN: Feedback on my iPhone app to send reminders by phone call - adityakothadiya
http://justremindit.com

======
euroclydon
I like it. It's simple and it's obvious that you've followed all the SOP for a
landing page.

If I were you, my very next step would be to make a scalable way to create a
similar landing page for a TON of niche reasons why people would need reminder
phone calls. You should be able to come up with at least 50, just sitting in
an empty room with a notepad. Have you done google keyword tool research to
see what people who search for voice reminders are searching for?

As I'm writing this, I'm thinking: "Yes it's an iphone app, but there's really
nothing iphone specific about the technology." It's the iphone your angle?
What about all the other mobile devices? What about a web-service? What about
a number people can call from a dumb phone, and then enter in the reminder
number using their keypad, and leave an actual voice message for the future?

~~~
adityakothadiya
Glad you liked it.

Great suggestion on creating similar landing pages for niche reminder
services. I've looked into Google keyword tool, but haven't thought of using
it this way. Will look more into it.

No, iPhone app is not everything. You're right, in fact, the main juice is in
Web service. iPhone is just a client based on my API. Starting with an iPhone
app was just market position approach. There is no app in the app-store which
provides this simple solution, so thought let's start with that, and then
expand. Web service solution is coming soon though.

Thanks again for your valuable feedback.

